# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Suche, bolące oczy, popękane żyłki

## Karatajev

Witam wszystkich serdecznie.

Od dłuższego czasu borykam się z suchymi, klującymi oczami z popękanymi żyłkami.

Byłem u trzech rożnych okulistów:

Pierwszy stwierdził, ze mam zespół suchego oka i zalecił krople Optive Fusion. Trochę pomogły, ale niestety bez rewelacji.

Drugi stwierdził, ze potrzebuje okularów, wada niewielka -0.25, jakiś "cylinder" w jednym oku. Zakupiłem okulary, do tego powłoka blue control - nie pomogły.

Trzecim był doktor Klepacki z Bielska-Białej, stwierdził, ze moje oczy są zdrowe, wada jest tak niewielka, ze okularów nie potrzebuje, ciśnienie w oku jest prawidłowe, ilość wydzielanych łez ponad normę, jedyny problem według niego, to nieprawidłowy skład łez. Za dużo wody, za mało warstwy tłuszczu. Zalecił mi krople Cationorm, niestety działają gorzej niż Optive Fusion.

Ból i suchość oka występują głównie wtedy gdy przebywam przed komputerem. Mogę cały dzień siedzieć przed telewizorem i wszystko jest w porządku. Godzina przed komputerem i jest dramat.

Niestety z komputera zrezygnować nie mogę bo od sierpnia mam prace, w której bez komputera nic nie zrobię.

Niemniej jednak moje problemy występują już od jakichś trzech lat, a wcześniej nie przebywałem przed komputerem tak dużo (6 godzin dziennie na dobę z przerwami, to było maksimum).

Oczy bolą także gdy przebywam w mocno oświetlonym miejscu lub na słońcu (ale mam porządne okulary przeciwsłoneczne), zdecydowanie wole półmrok.

Nie mam pojęcia co robić, żeby oczy przestały tak bolec (z pracy zrezygnować nie mogę), a nie będę co miesiąc gonił prywatnie do okulisty tylko po to, żeby zalecił mi inny rodzaj kropli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,

Mojej znajomej pomogł preparat sztucznych łez (tutaj masz opis sztucznełzy.pl) Genrealnie chodzi o to, że oddajesz trochę swojej krwi i w gabinecie wykonują Ci krople na jej bazie. Ponoc efekty są rewelacyjne, a wilgotne oko utrzymuje się dluzej niz po zwyklych kroplach, brak uczulen.

----------

